# I need a turbo button [moved from Gaming]



## dogoneshame

I am running pSX v1.13 and am playing FF8.
Yes, I own FF8, but i lost the 2nd disc.
anyways, to use boost with the GF's I am required to hit a key multiple times in a very short time, (about 175 times in less than 15 seconds)
All I want is a turbo button program, like aarons autoclicker but for the keyboard.

_____________________________________________________________

Im not good at programming, but something done in visual basic should work, with the basic program of this

for x
if (the character in a text box) is pressed press (the character in a text box)
delay (number in second textbox, probably in miliseconds)
next x

I know, probably simple, and ill be eating my foot when someone posts the program. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jolt

*Re: I need a turbo button*

What you're wanting to do is to write a macro. There are a lot of freewares out there that will do it for you! Google thyself!


----------



## dogoneshame

*Re: I need a turbo button*

i've found several different macro writers, including ACtool, autoit, etc...
the problem is I don't know how to use them, or program them. or compile them.


----------



## Jolt

*Re: I need a turbo button*

Go here: http://www.macro-recorder.com/

Download and install

Record a macro, enter the game and hit the key you've assigned it to and it will do it


----------



## dogoneshame

*Re: I need a turbo button*

see, that program doesn't work...
I'm looking for a turbo button, not a "hit the key as fast as I can hit it myself" button, and it uses the F keys as the go button. Those are my quicksave buttons...
look, can someone with vb and a basic knowledge on how to use it write the program i described? It'll take like 3 minutes...


----------



## Jolt

*Re: I need a turbo button*

With a macro you can have it so when you hit <key A>, it hits <key b> <key b> etc as many times as you like with whatever delay you like


----------



## dogoneshame

*Re: I need a turbo button*

No, not with the macro recorder you sent me to, F7 is the go button for the hotkey file, and F8 is the stop button.
This is NOT what I need.
I don't need a macro, all I need is a turbo button... 
like the one I described.
Thats it.
I don't need it to do ANYTHING but press the button fast. 
like aarons autoclicker, but instead of the only options being left, middle, and right click. Just a text box where I can set which button presses.
bloody hell, You'd think it would be out there, but I've been googling answers for about 8 hours now and there isn't anything like the SIMPLE program I am describing.


----------



## koala

*Re: I need a turbo button*

Couldn't you edit the macro in Notepad and change the F keys to the ones you want? It's only a txt file.


----------



## dogoneshame

*Re: I need a turbo button*

No, because the txtfile is actually .scp but besides that, the file just has the commands I recorded... which was me pressing the "a" button as fast as I could. The file is read by auto macro and spat out again as commands when you press F7...
this DOES NOT help me.


----------



## koala

I'll move this thread over to the programming forum.


----------

